

Sublime Text 3 - bradly
http://www.sublimetext.com/3

======
SippinLean
Why is this making news? It's been in members-only beta for months now.

~~~
manojlds
Because a new build has just released. And not everyone does know that it's
been in beta for months.

------
_pius
Any ST3 users want to share how it compares to ST2?

~~~
chesh
I love the new ST3. The speed improvements are really compelling. I use it as
my default editor for simple text and HTML editing. The stability seems great,
so I would not let the beta tag put you off trying the new version. I keep ST2
handy for the more complex tasks.

The main hurdle before I complete the switch is to see all the plugins
available for ST3. At the moment using Package Control it is still too much
guesswork to figure which plugins are ST3 compatible or not, and many plugins
(including Package Control) have to be installed manually. For me the
following plugins are still broken (errors on loading the scripts at startup):
Http Requester, Tag, SublimeCodeIntel, BracketHighlighter, SublimeLinter,
FileDiffs, Alignment, Theme - Soda

ST3 itself is great, I just hope the 3rd party plugins get on board quickly.

~~~
xemoka
Yes, I wish they would have forked the repository. It's a real pain trying to
figure out what is python3 and what isn't.

~~~
chesh
In the meantime I found this listing from Wbond of the ST3-compatible
packages:
[https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/wiki/Sublim...](https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/wiki/Sublime-
Text-3-Compatible-Packages)

I found that Bracket Highlighter is actually compatible but the Github URL has
to be added as a repo to Package Control.

------
scotth
Any word on whether the Git plugin has started working? I'm waiting for it
before making the switch.

------
SCdF
Is this a strict upgrade over ST2, or more of a features++ stability--
muscleMemory-- style thing?

~~~
Shorel
It's the other way around: packages-- stability++ performance++

------
Jormundir
I'll get excited when it has live editing.

------
vxNsr
Wow! This is getting intense

